# Weird bug while reveling amenity?



## mightbedylan (May 20, 2018)

I was grinding through some hearts by building amenities by only inviting animals that were close to a heart to my camp, and was swapping them out as they leveled.

After building an Elegant fountain and getting 3 hearts from the animals there, I got another one from Tom. I just unlocked Tom at my last level, and hadn't even met him yet. He was still at Level 0! But the window popped up he got the 5 heart bonus (Went 0 to 2)

I noticed that he was currently on my map so I went to talk with him. Didn't get the first time meeting dialog or anything, so that's even stranger. Any idea what happened? Anyone see something similar?


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 21, 2018)

Hi there. So whenever you build an amenity five villagers will receive experience even if you haven't invited five campers. I believe the game prioritizes campers that match the amenity type, and I imagine the game prioritizes levels after that. This is handy if you'd like to build amenities, but you haven't invited enough villagers that match that type of amenity. I'd still recommend inviting the appropriate villager type before the reveal though, as the game will always pull villagers invited to your camp first.


----------



## mightbedylan (May 21, 2018)

I always thought only 4 animals get the bonus since only 4 can show up, but after testing it does seem to select a random 5th animal to receive the bonus. Even though they don't "show up" at the unveiling. 

My camp is fully packed so I still don't see why it would randomly select another villager. Especially since 1) Tom is Cool and not Elegant and 2) The fact that the game would even select a level 0 animal anyway. Still seems really buggy. Like I said, I hadn't even talked with him once yet so it's very very strange that he'd some how get preference over the other animals at my camp.

_However_ while testing what you mentioned about it selecting 5 animals, I noticed that it may not select animals with maxed hearts? I can't be certain but I feel it's unlikely I had so many maxed out animals at the time, since I was specifically trading them out for lower level animals.

If it is intentional, it still seems very strange and buggy.


----------



## mightbedylan (May 21, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Hi there. So whenever you build an amenity five villagers will receive experience even if you haven't invited five campers. I believe the game prioritizes campers that match the amenity type, and I imagine the game prioritizes levels after that. This is handy if you'd like to build amenities, but you haven't invited enough villagers that match that type of amenity. I'd still recommend inviting the appropriate villager type before the reveal though, as the game will always pull villagers invited to your camp first.



So after another experiment, I think this is what happened:

I had invited 5 animals over to get some levels with, and kept my other 3 regular villagers who were all maxed out. After doing a few amenities I probably maxed out one of the others so I only had 4 at my camp that had hearts available. So when I built the last one, the game randomly chose another animal to fill the space. 

From what I can tell, it doesn't have any preference when filling this space. Neither for level or preferred theme. Seems to be a random shot. I suppose that at least explains it, but that's still strange. Both the randomly selecting another villager, and having 4 villagers show up, but rewarding 5. Just like.. why is that like that? It's simply confusing. Come on, Nintendo.


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 22, 2018)

mightbedylan said:


> So after another experiment, I think this is what happened:
> 
> I had invited 5 animals over to get some levels with, and kept my other 3 regular villagers who were all maxed out. After doing a few amenities I probably maxed out one of the others so I only had 4 at my camp that had hearts available. So when I built the last one, the game randomly chose another animal to fill the space.
> 
> From what I can tell, it doesn't have any preference when filling this space. Neither for level or preferred theme. Seems to be a random shot. I suppose that at least explains it, but that's still strange. Both the randomly selecting another villager, and having 4 villagers show up, but rewarding 5. Just like.. why is that like that? It's simply confusing. Come on, Nintendo.



Glad you figured out what happened! I honestly wasn't sure about the preference. I can't remember the exact details of how I found this mechanic out. I either had zero campers or very few when I absentmindedly clicked on the finished amenity to reveal. The game pulled all villagers matching with the amenity (including ones I had not unlocked), but that could have been a coincidence. I might do some more testing with the next new type we get just to see which campers are pulled. Anyhoo, it is a handy feature because at least you won't lose the opportunity to level campers if you don't have at least five visiting.


----------

